# Chinese Nymph Very Small



## Precious (Aug 12, 2007)

I have one surviving Chinese nymph, it's L6 or L7, and I think it's a female. I don't think I'll be able to breed her as she is somewhat dwarfed, I think. She has wing buds and she's ready for final molt which will leave her at maybe 3 slender inches. Is disparity of size a problem with copulation? We had one other, a male, who was a monster. I just wonder if it's captivity or does it just happen sometimes. Oh, lemme know if you hear of a micro-male chinese!


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you post a pic? A subadult at three inches sounds about normal to me. They wll grow a lot on that last molt. Are you sure it's a chinese?


----------



## Precious (Aug 12, 2007)

You're right - it sounds normal but he remained consistently smaller (much) than his (her?) siblings all along. We lost a big male after a strenuous final moult last week and he was enormous when he was at this stage. Do you think it is a male or a female? I think it's a she. Is he Chinese? I'd like to breed her but our male is not only dead but he was sooooooo big. Sorry about the ginormous pics. Gotta work that out. (note: missing cerci and foreshortened limb, she's a warrior) Thanks for your interest. I posted the pics here and then read the rules. I'm posting under the pics now.


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

Go here: http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7110


----------

